# Boas > Anacondas >  I Want To Buy A Yellow Anaconda

## SnakeKB

I'll be going to a reptile show in 2 weeks and will be shopping for a new snake. I'd really like to get a baby yellow anaconda. What are some things I should look for in the snake when buying one? I'd really like to get a male knowing they don't get much if any over 10ft and having as a baby will give me the chance to tame it and gradually get used to there size as it grows. I plan on building a nice Malemine cage for it with arboreal and soaking area for when it gets bigger.

----------


## m1r4g3

mites, mouthrot, wheesing or bubbles coming from the nose, any physical defiencies(kinks, malnourshment, ect), the hemipenes(cuz you want a male)

----------


## Void

I know the wild ones can have water blisters not sure how common that is for a cb tho. Oh and if a baby doesn't bite you atleast once it isn't healthy...read that on a lot of post and sites.

----------


## SnakeKB

Yeah I've read how nippy they are when young. I hold all my snakes each day so I hope it would get used to me handling it and not be so aggressive.

----------


## BAMReptiles

why would you want an arboreal spot for an anaconda?

----------


## SnakeKB

Greens spend alot of time in water. Yellows can sometimes be found in trees. Not all anacondas are water snakes. At least that's what I've read and believe by the pictures I've seen of yellow anacondas chilling on a tree branch.

----------


## SnakeKB

The arboreal setup is something i would try but if it didnt get used, i would ditch it quickly. Ive seen yellows in trees so it couldnt hurt to try.

----------


## Neal

I'm actually thinking about getting out of the snake hobby for awhile due to maybe going to work off-shore and I'm possibly looking for a new owner for my girl.

----------


## SnakeKB

Id love to take it off your hands but im not ready for something over 10ft. And id really like to start with a baby so i can get the full learning curve of handling and caring for them as they grow.

----------


## mainbutter

> Oh and if a baby doesn't bite you atleast once it isn't healthy...read that on a lot of post and sites.


There's always an exception to this, even from species that are known to be nippy especially when young.

----------


## Void

> There's always an exception to this, even from species that are known to be nippy especially when young.


Yeah I know..just saw that a lot for yellows so thought I'd mention it.

----------


## Neal

> Yeah I know..just saw that a lot for yellows so thought I'd mention it.


Let me re-word it better. Since people can warn like wild fire here.

Hmm..

You ever thought about getting a female Yellow?

----------


## dr del

Sheesh!

Since some people are apparently hint resistant I'll repeat it.

*All sales discussions must take place via the PM system or in the forum we provide for that purpose*.

Please respect this - if for no other reason than I just got back from having a wisdom tooth out and have all the patience and self control of a rabid honey badger.

The avatar of a baboons bum is primed and loaded.  :Ninja:   :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Neal

> Sheesh!
> 
> Since some people are apparently hint resistant I'll repeat it.
> 
> *All sales discussions must take place via the PM system or in the forum we provide for that purpose*.
> 
> Please respect this - if for no other reason than I just got back from having a wisdom tooth out and have all the patience and self control of a rabid honey badger.
> 
> The avatar of a baboons bum is primed and loaded.  
> ...


I wasn't actually saying I was going to sell though, I said I was thinking about it. That's why I got upset that you gave me a warning.

----------


## SnakeKB

The warnings on this forum is a bit extensive sometimes.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Just a little hijack here




> The warnings on this forum is a bit extensive sometimes.


There are rules to which every single member has agreed on upon registration 


> 1. Registering with this site constitutes agreement to abide by these rules.


http://ball-pythons.net/forums/annou...t.php?f=89&a=9

The majority of members are doing just fine playing by the rules without ever getting an infraction, others on the other end not so much  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , and like with everything else in life when you break the rules there are consequences 
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/annou....php?f=89&a=15

Finally if a member believes he has unfairly received a warning or un infraction  he is welcome to appeal the said warning or infraction *through the proper channel.*

Hope this clears up the subject.

----------


## Neal

> Just a little hijack here
> 
> 
> There are rules to which every single member has agreed on upon registration  
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/annou...t.php?f=89&a=9
> 
> The majority of members are doing just fine playing by the rules without ever getting an infraction, others on the other end not so much , and like with everything else in life when you break the rules there are consequences 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/annou....php?f=89&a=15
> ...


Appealing it in all honesty is pointless. The warning I received was for trying to sell a snake which I wasn't trying to sell. I can appeal it but it won't do any good because it won't get removed. I'm all for taking the hit if you're at fault and I've been at fault in the past and when infracted I didn't say anything but I also don't believe in getting infracted because I was talking about that I may sell my anaconda that I wasn't sure yet. Re-read my original post and tell me where I actually stated it was for sale for sure. I stated a price that I would sell it for if I decided to sell it, and I even told him that we could talk about it further if and when I do decide to sell it in PMs. So I feel I was received the warning unjust but if I appeal it, it won't do any good. I know it's just a warning, but it's still a point I'm trying to make.

----------


## SnakeKB

Being the OP of the thread, i appreciate he posted that he was thinking of getting rid of his snake. That could have led to a potential new snake owner which is what this board is all about. It wasnt a for sale ad, it was simply a post that could catch someones eye if there looking. In which case, they would have PM'd him about the snake. No harm, no foul in my eyes. Warnings like that is as annoying as the cops that give warnings for 1mph infractions just because they have the power to do so. Mods, please lay off the warnings unless you hear a complaint from another member then take it in your own hands.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Mods, please lay off the warnings unless you hear a complaint from another member then take it in your own hands.


That is not gonna happen, there are rules and if the rules are broken and they were in this case (whether YOU agree or not) we will do our job (whether YOU like it or not) and warn or infract accordingly to enforce the TOS YOU agreed upon registering.

*Posting here is a privilege not a right* again there are rules in place and they are the same for everyone.

Another reminder




> 14. *No advertising outside of designated area without Administrator approval.* Designated area is the For Sale/Trade/Adoption/Wanted Forum, and is free for our members limited use. All goods, services, or animals advertised in these spaces must be the property of and in possession of the member posting. Administrators reserve the right to pull any ads deemed to fall outside of our Family Friendly parameters or that may constitute a legal liability for the site. Rules for Advertising --- One exception to this rule: Posts or threads made for or by NatPet, USARK, or PIJAC for the purpose of drawing attention to or soliciting help for their cause will be allowed to remain. The work they do is critical for the survival of our hobby and thereby this site as well.


Giving details of an available animal including a possible asking price is considered advertising and this type of thing needs to be done directly through PM or need to be posted in the appropriate area.

----------

dr del (09-07-2010)

----------


## SnakeKB

Close the thread mod.

----------


## JLC

> Close the thread mod.


Thanks...but we'll work the site as we choose to, not as we're told to by members. 

Warnings are just that...a simple warning.  No harm, no foul...to quote someone.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   There is no points involved...no penalties levied against a member who receives a warning.  All it is is a reminder that there are certain rules in place that must be followed.  Why is that SO offensive to some?  Beats me. 

We'll continue to run the site as we believe best.  There are lots of other sites out there that might be a better fit if folks think we are too overbearing.

----------

bamagecko76 (09-10-2010),rabernet (09-07-2010)

----------


## SnakeKB

Being the member that opened the thread, id appreciate it to be closed and deleted if possible because its become a waste of space in the Anaconda section. The first page of posts were usefull and now its so far off topic its not even needed anymore.

----------


## JLC

> Being the member that opened the thread, id appreciate it to be closed and deleted if possible because its become a waste of space in the Anaconda section. The first page of posts were usefull and now its so far off topic its not even needed anymore.


And being an _owner_ of the site, I'd appreciate it if the thread stays open and available as an example of how NOT to behave around here.  It did, indeed, stray off topic...but that only happened when members started whining about_ zero point_ warnings.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I like this thread lots  :ROFL: 
JLC is our god here. lol If you dont like it...



She will smite you.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

> That is not gonna happen, there are rules and if the rules are broken and they were in this case (whether YOU agree or not) we will do our job (whether YOU like it or not) and warn or infract accordingly to enforce the TOS YOU agreed upon registering.
> 
> *Posting here is a privilege not a right* again there are rules in place and they are the same for everyone.
> 
> Another reminder
> 
> 
> 
> Giving details of an available animal including a possible asking price is considered advertising and this type of thing needs to be done directly through PM or need to be posted in the appropriate area.


Please read exactly what you said and I will underline the key part here. The animal is not for sale, I said I may be selling it, I never said it was for sale, so therefore it is not available. So care to remove my warning? I bet not? Who want's to bet on it though or is fake betting considered gambling now?

Everybody who knows me knows I buck up to the rules, only really the stupid one that are ignorantly enforced(This can be an infraction for mod slandering I guess, even though I've not mentioned anything about mods, but it seems that people do what they want on the site). If I'm at fault, then by all means correct me, but if you people keep warning and infracting like you are then you're going to end up killing the site. Because of this is why I've ever failed to donate to the site. Read your own rules before you infract somebody for not doing something that you've infracted them for.

Edit(To Judy):
I know a warning is harmless and doesn't give points and really I could careless about it really cause it's not going to hurt my feelings as I could always make a new user name if that were the case, it's the basic concept of getting accused of something you're not doing.

Example:
You get arrested and spend a night in jail, because you were falsely accused of something, but you didn't have to pay any fines or anything? No harm right? Wrong, I've seen people get fired for that. To me it doesn't matter if it was worth 0 points or 700 points, it's the fact that I was warned for selling, when I wasn't trying to sell.

I simply stated:
I may be getting rid of my Yellow Anaconda in the future because of maybe getting an off-shore job but I am only going to get rid of her to somebody local like Void(being he lives in Louisiana) and if I did sell her I wouldn't be asking for much maybe like $50 for her + the tank.

I never once said: Void do you want to buy my anaconda for $50?

I was generally speaking which I've seen done many of times, but yet I get warned? I mean seriously? Yes, because of this warning I will be hot headed until it's removed, because it was unjust. Hopefully nobody edit's my post because I will repost it. Just a heads up to anybody who is thinking about editing/removing my post so that way I can get whatever punishment I receive for trying to get my original warning removed.

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> Appealing it in all honesty is pointless.


That's not really true - when *anyone* appeals against a decision it will be discussed and reconsidered among the staff. Even if all the staff were involved in the decision that led to the infraction/ warning in the first place. 

I know some people won't believe me but we take the idea of fairness quite seriously in these situations.




> The warning I received was for trying to sell a snake which I wasn't trying to sell. I can appeal it but it won't do any good because it won't get removed.


Actually the warning you recieved was for "sales discussions outside of the for sale/wanted/ trade section"

I'm pretty certain of that as I wrote it and just went and double checked.




> I'm all for taking the hit if you're at fault and I've been at fault in the past and when infracted I didn't say anything but I also don't believe in getting infracted because I was talking about that I may sell my anaconda that I wasn't sure yet. Re-read my original post and tell me where I actually stated it was for sale for sure. I stated a price that I would sell it for if I decided to sell it, and I even told him that we could talk about it further if and when I do decide to sell it in PMs. So I feel I was received the warning unjust but if I appeal it, it won't do any good. I know it's just a warning, but it's still a point I'm trying to make.


Ok, explain to me how a description of an item that may be for sale, a price it would be for sale for and an invitation to contact you does not constitute a sales discussion?  :Confused: 

If it had been an animal you were looking for and you included the same info it would have recieved exactly the same warning - as would an adoption seeking post. You have been here long enough to know that or at least notice there are no posts like the one you made in the open forums.

This is not a new policy or anything - it was in place long before you joined the site.


dr del

----------


## Neal

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> That's not really true - when *anyone* appeals against a decision it will be discussed and reconsidered among the staff. Even if all the staff were involved in the decision that led to the infraction/ warning in the first place. 
> 
> I know some people won't believe me but we take the idea of fairness quite seriously in these situations.
> 
> 
> ...


I see people talking about sales all the time outside of the sales section, when people talk about selling stuff at shows for example. I've seen it done quite a few times and they were never warned or infracted.

Yes you infracted me for talking about sales discussion, when I wasn't even talking about it, I was generally speaking that I may be getting rid of my YA I wasn't actually saying I'm selling it now. Receiving a warning for what I said was seriously taking the rules to a whole new level. I didn't even have intent to sell, as I stated above I simply said that I "may" key word being may be selling my YA.

----------


## dr del

**Sigh**




> Please read exactly what you said and I will underline the key part here. The animal is not for sale, I said I may be selling it, I never said it was for sale, so therefore it is not available. So care to remove my warning? I bet not? Who want's to bet on it though or is fake betting considered gambling now?


Does that mean they put fake betting on kids sites - or is it still treated in some way as gambling under those kinds of rules?

But I know you posted this while I was writing my above post and I think it already covers the grounds mentioned in this.




> Everybody who knows me knows I buck up to the rules, only really the stupid one that are ignorantly enforced(This can be an infraction for mod slandering I guess, even though I've not mentioned anything about mods, but it seems that people do what they want on the site). If I'm at fault, then by all means correct me, but if you people keep warning and infracting like you are then you're going to end up killing the site. Because of this is why I've ever failed to donate to the site. Read your own rules before you infract somebody for not doing something that you've infracted them for.


Sorry to tell you but you aren't the one who gets to decide which rules are important on this site.

You think this one is stupid apparently while we know it is a major part in keeping all the spammers off the boards and the other advertising rules it allows keep a lot of the seasonal flippers and snake ad spammers off the site. Or, if they still persist, it lets us control the amount of picture threads they can put up with "oh by the way it's for sale at the moment" tacked onto the bottom.

This is actually what lets us keep the focus of the site on helping new owners rather than selling snakes.

You speak as though we set out to target people to fill an infraction quota or some other idiocy - if you don't break the rules then you won't recieve any warnings or infractions. It really is that simple.

Far from killing the site the way it is moderated is what is keeping it not only healthy but growing.

The rules are clearly posted on the site and if you can't be bothered to read or follow them then that is, frankly, your problem not ours. We did read them, we understood them, we enforced them. 

Oh and nobody is forced into helping support the site - and if you don't like it then that is a fair enough reason not to. But we are not going to change the rules that protect the sites look and feel in the hopes you will contribute.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------

ice#1 (09-07-2010)

----------


## Neal

I know I don't decide which rules get enforced because it seems that some of you do what you want and enforce what you want, but you obviously didn't read the rules yourself, I could pinpoint two parts of the rules that go against what you warned me for.

The last thing I hate to do is to bring a issue with anybody, being that I like you dr del, but here:

14. No advertising outside of designated area without Administrator approval. “Designated area” is the For Sale/Trade/Adoption/Wanted Forum, and is free for our members limited use. All goods, services, or animals advertised in these spaces must be the property of and in possession of the member posting. Administrators reserve the right to pull any ads deemed to fall outside of our Family Friendly parameters or that may constitute a legal liability for the site. Rules for Advertising --- One exception to this rule: Posts or threads made for or by NatPet, USARK, or PIJAC for the purpose of drawing attention to or soliciting help for their cause will be allowed to remain. The work they do is critical for the survival of our hobby and thereby this site as well.

It says advertising, and I wasn't advertising, so that's #1.

Now:

7. Any advertising done outside the designated areas will be deleted without notice. Any advertising done within the areas but outside of these rules will also be deleted, but notice may or may not be sent, depending on the circumstances. --- One exception to this rule: Posts or threads made for or by NatPet, USARK, or PIJAC for the purpose of drawing attention to or soliciting help for their cause will be allowed to remain. The work they do is critical for the survival of our hobby and thereby this site as well. 

Again, I was not advertising a sale which is #1, and #2 I don't see anywhere in that text that it says you will be warned or infracted. So that's #2. I mean you could of just removed my post or even edited it, but you choose to go on a power trip. That's my whole issue here, well that and I wasn't warned for a rule I never broke.


Edit:
Like I originally said though it's no point to argue because of course the rest of the staff is going to take your back, and it's not like you can't do what you want, but oh well. Just a quick question that I'm curious about, how many points until you get banned and when I get banned, I have a long lost friend that I recently found, so if I'm banned, he can still make an account right? I just wanted to get clarification on this rule prior to me getting banned.

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> I see people talking about sales all the time outside of the sales section, when people talk about selling stuff at shows for example. I've seen it done quite a few times and they were never warned or infracted.
> 
> Yes you infracted me for talking about sales discussion, when I wasn't even talking about it, I was generally speaking that I may be getting rid of my YA I wasn't actually saying I'm selling it now. Receiving a warning for what I said was seriously taking the rules to a whole new level. I didn't even have intent to sell, as I stated above I simply said that I "may" key word being may be selling my YA.


Then they avoided crossing some line that you did not. Probably by not mentioning the price they would be asking. Or perhaps by being vague where you were specific. Maybe they left room for interpretation where you left not one jot of wiggle room.

And, please, generally speaking about something, by definition, lacks detail - you had every detail in there from its size, sex, temperament, handling, age, enclosure and price.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And as to your "I didn't even have intent to sell" you ended with the line "I haven't officially put her for sale yet though."

And how about this line "I was just putting it in here in case a person who's familiar with Yellows is looking for one"

How exactly do you think you are innocent in this? If you were faced with this argument at your work how would you judge it if you looked at it dispassionately?

Seriously?


dr del

----------


## Neal

Because if I do decide to sell her, it will be about a month or two from now.

All of those weren't in the same posts either. If you read my first post in this thread I state that I may be getting out of the snake hobby for awhile, and it just so happens the guy that posted under me assumed I was selling her and he assumed she was 10ft+.

I clarified with a post that she wasn't near 10 foot that she was between 4-5 ft. The sex of my snake is in my signature also. I simply said that if/when I sell her she comes with a big enough enclosure that will last her for awhile.

This is my last post on this topic though because it's pointless to argue with somebody that is one minded, and here let me help you do your job since you seem to pick and choose.

The other thread where the ice guy posted and we rather argued a bit, if you read that thread thoroughly then you will infact see that I've broken a rule:

*Personal Slurs -- 5 pts
Referring to someone's gender, intelligence, race, religion, etc in a derogatory manner. Mocking someone's ability to type or spell will fall under this one as well.*

I infact called him ignorant, then I insulted his ability to type & spell and to even use correct terminology on several occasions. I was never infracted for that by the way so you may want to infract me for it, as it's your job to "uphold" the rules that you choose to uphold. So I'll be waiting for that infraction.

Edit:
Here I will even link you to the posts where I insulted him:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1415920
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1416085
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1416673

I have a few more on the same thread if you need?


EDIT again:

Or am I getting off the hook on that one because it's old and mod's haven't already infracted me?

----------

_Shenzi Sixaxis_ (10-07-2010)

----------


## dr del

> It says advertising, and I wasn't advertising, so that's #1.


See my above post - you were. Not one place in your initial post does it say you are considering not selling the animal. The closest you come is saying you haven't officially put it up for sale.

You did say you wouldn't let her go to someone without experience which was good to say and that you would prefer somebody local. But that's it.





> #2 I don't see anywhere in that text that it says you will be warned or infracted. So that's #2. I mean you could of just removed my post or even edited it, but you choose to go on a power trip. That's my whole issue here, well that and I wasn't warned for a rule I never broke.


Wow a whole zero point power trip huh?  :ROFL: 

Maybe you should have read the infraction system sticky in site info - third one down is what you are looking for I believe.




> how many points until you get banned and when I get banned, I have a long lost friend that I recently found, so if I'm banned, he can still make an account right? I just wanted to get clarification on this rule prior to me getting banned.


100 points gets you a 30 day time out and 150 points gets you a permanent ban. 

You have zero at the moment.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Obviously the big evil people have been picking on you so hard.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And if your long lost friend plans on using your computer or any computer you have used I wouldn't give much for his chances.

[/power trip]


dr del

----------


## Neal

> See my above post - you were. Not one place in your initial post does it say you are considering not selling the animal. The closest you come is saying you haven't officially put it up for sale.
> 
> You did say you wouldn't let her go to someone without experience which was good to say and that you would prefer somebody local. But that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow a whole zero point power trip huh? 
> 
> ...


Well as far as the same computer, I can easily change the computer name and put him on a new IP so it wouldn't even put him in the same country?

Anyways I'm cooled down a bit and I would actually like to see how you handle my post before this and my message and that will decide on if I'm going to get banned or not I guess.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> It says advertising, and I wasn't advertising, so that's #1.


Apparently you still fail to understand it was ADVERTISING according to OUR TOS, the admin get to decide what constitutes advertising (you notice it's a broad word), not YOU and according to OUR TOS, YOU broke the rules and YOU receive a *ZERO* point warning.

Any other member would have received the exact same warning and brush it off as it is a *ZERO* point warning serving as a reminder of the rules in place on this forum, YOU however chose to make a big deal out of a *ZERO* point warning.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Again, I was not advertising a sale which is #1, and #2 I don't see anywhere in that text that it says you will be warned or infracted. So that's #2. I* mean you could of just removed my post or even edited it*, but you choose to go on a power trip. That's my whole issue here, well that and I wasn't warned for a rule I never broke.


You mean we could have treated you differently than other members and let you do what others would have been warned/infracted for...................how is this fair again.

Now back to you arguing and attacking how this FORUM is ran..... but honestly all that over a *ZERO* point warning  :Surprised: 

I will say it again some forums are just not suited for some individuals the good part is that there are plenty of forums out there maybe there is one better suited for you  :Good Job:

----------

ice#1 (09-07-2010)

----------


## Neal

Actually if you can just delete the posts that I've made in this thread since this morning I would appreciate it. I've spoken with dr del and apologized for being a hot head.

----------

